# Happiness is.......... a 3-position selector switch



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Been invited to a few of those. Always a good time. Looks like you guys labored having a good time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It was always fun when the ammo was free.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It was always fun when the ammo was free.


This was BYOB.......... bring your own bullets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can remember in the States, going to the range for a day of training. At the end of the training, if any of the ammo issued for us that day was left, we could not simply turn it back in.
It had to be disposed of by shooting it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I always liked the M60 and the SAW full auto and nothing else. The M16 when it had the full auto option did waste a lot of ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can remember in the States, going to the range for a day of training. At the end of the training, if any of the ammo issued for us that day was left, we could not simply turn it back in.
> It had to be disposed of by shooting it.


 Still pretty much the same way. It cost more to inventory,inspect and return than it fire it. Ammo that has been issued for range use becomes questionable if returned to inventory.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, now that inspired me to take out my Thompson SMG this week, been intending to for a while.
I just hate burning ammo though. 
Have 12, 30 round mags loaded in the safe, 360 rounds, could go through that in less time than to type this line.
Had a an M3 grease gun once a long time ago, ex wife went through a thousand rounds in a very short time, and wanted more!
I got a bunch of Wolf 45 recently and will burn some of that up.
It is not like I have to go anywhere, just in the back yard.
The guy shooting the Sten gun had no clue how to hold it.

While in the NG, in the guard tanks back when, I put 5,000 rounds through an M-37 coax mg in a night firing.
Ammo dump screwed up and issued live HEAT round for the 105MM M68 main gun.
We had two trailer flatbeds unloaded and the ammo out of the black containers before the dump could stop us.
We got to shoot it, all of it, because it was open.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can remember in the States, going to the range for a day of training. At the end of the training, if any of the ammo issued for us that day was left, we could not simply turn it back in.
> It had to be disposed of by shooting it.


We called it the Mad Minute. Before the end of the fiscal year, we'd go to the range, flip the switch to group therapy and launch all the ammo that hadn't been spent throughout the year. It was explained that any unspent ammo turned in would be counted against future ammo allocated. Wasteful.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> The M16 when it had the full auto option did waste a lot of ammo.


I did get to fire a full-auto H&K once. I preferred their selector switch, as you could fire three shots when learning how to operate a full-auto rifle.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I always liked the M60 and the SAW full auto and nothing else. The M16 when it had the full auto option did waste a lot of ammo.


We had the M16A1, selector was safe, semi, full. At the time I was in, we only had 20 round mags. If a guy got excited on full auto, those 20 rounds would be gone in a little over one second.
I learned how to just "tickle" the trigger and get off 3 or 4 round bursts. 
I never had to do so, but full auto could be essential in an ambush situation. Whether you were on the giving or receiving end. 
You have to remember, the jungle environment of Vietnam was a lot different than what I saw of Iraq and Afghanistan watching videos. When the feces went down, it was quick and close.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We had the M16A1, selector was safe, semi, full. At the time I was in, we only had 20 round mags. If a guy got excited on full auto, those 20 rounds would be gone in a little over one second.
> I learned how to just "tickle" the trigger and get off 3 or 4 round bursts.
> I never had to do so, but full auto could be essential in an ambush situation. Whether you were on the giving or receiving end.
> You have to remember, the jungle environment of Vietnam was a lot different than what I saw of Iraq and Afghanistan watching videos. When the feces went down, it was quick and close.


 They went to the select fire 3 round bust to reduce wasted ammo . It worked. Never witnessed any function issue with it. Even with a 30 round mag the are gone quick. Weapons need to change depending on the battle field they are used on.
Big job is managing control of fire . Regardless of the level the automatic weapon gunner has to be controlled and directed .
The SAW 249 was an impressive small machine gun.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And I thought this would be about pre-64 M70 safetys.......


----------

